
Big tech’s quest for human-level A.I - apsec112
https://fortune.com/longform/ai-artificial-intelligence-big-tech-microsoft-alphabet-openai
======
m0zg
I wish they'd knock it off with the grandiose headlines. I make my living with
what passes for AI nowadays, and I can say with complete certainty that we
will not be achieving anything anywhere close to general AI in my lifetime.
I'd be willing to bet serious money on that, too, if there were a way for me
to collect.

Literally nobody is working on human-level AI. There are no papers, no
conferences, nothing. And yet, we see these headlines with persistence
deserving of a better cause.

~~~
the8472
> Literally nobody is working on human-level AI.

As a concrete project? True. As a long term vision? False.

OpenAI and MIRI were explicitly founded with AGI doomsday scenarios in mind
and how to do fundamental AI research to avert those by making sure that when
we reach human level AI _eventually_ that it'll be safe. The blue brain
project exists too.

Of course nobody will say that they'll have a timeline or even a concrete plan
build an AGI in the same way that nobody will say they have a cure for cancer
or HIV today or tomorrow even though the hope behind research is to have
effective cures one day.

> I make my living with what passes for AI nowaday

Many practical applications are not exactly bleeding edge research or even
applications of the latest research results. Perceptrons are from the 50s and
still have applications today, AMD's branch predictor uses them for example.
That doesn't negate the fact that the field advances.

------
neonate
[http://archive.md/VSgOL](http://archive.md/VSgOL)

~~~
siberianbear
Thank you!

